# What kind of bow do you guys shoot?



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

What kind of bow do you guys shoot?


----------



## Byrd (Dec 23, 2004)

I shoot a Maxxis 35 and my son shoots the Maxxis 31


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

PSE Bow Maddness XL. Love it.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I've got an old Bear bow. I'll look and see if I've got a pic.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

'04 martin cougar,31"draw set at 63lbs.2317easton arrows,125gr.muzzy's.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Diamond Nitrous. Love it.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

'07 BowTech Gaurdian @62lbs, Easton Axis arrows w/blazer vanes, QAD Ultra Rest Pro, scott release, Trophy Ridge Matrix sight--I'm in the grey t-shirt on the right.









P.S- don't know if anyone recognizes him but the guy in the green t-shirt behind me was the 2007 OGF Buck of The Year Winner- http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=85819&highlight=2007+buck+of+the+year


----------



## ranger1957 (Aug 24, 2010)

2005 Mathews Outback
2008 Ross Carnivour


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Parker Inferno for hunting 
Oneida Osprey and PSE Coyote for bowfishing
Love these bows!!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

I got a mathews outback that I shoot and I love it 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## archer077 (Apr 7, 2004)

2010 Athens Accomplice 34
2001 Mathews Q2XL


----------



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hoyt Maxxis 31


----------



## Avid (Mar 27, 2011)

Great bow pictures and seriously thinking of starting myself. Just don't know how to start or what to buy.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Avid said:


> Great bow pictures and seriously thinking of starting myself. Just don't know how to start or what to buy.


Check out www.huntersfriend.com. I had a really good experience with them when i got my first bow. At first I was sceptical about buying a bow set up online, but a friend told me he had a good experience with them. You also save a little money by buying a package vs everything separate. Not only that but the first time i shot the bow it was dialed in perfect. I was suprised and happy at the same. If you do decide to try them out i would suggest going to an archery shop with a range and shoot different bows so you can pick the one that fits you best. hope this helps get you pointed in the right direction.


----------



## walleye warrior (Apr 9, 2004)

2010 Mathews Z7 Magnum
2004 Mathews Legacy


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Matthews Mission Buckmaster BX1 70lbs

Just started shooting and I'm obsessed already.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Started with a Darton Renegade XT

Now shooting a Diamond Black Ice FLX


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

started with a martin cougar back in about 1978  put the bow down for many years for the crossbow, got the itch again a few years back and got a martin firecat, loved it but it was very hard to tune and had a hell of a let off, picked up a martin cheetah pretty cheap and its my fishing/frogging bow. i traded the firecat for a martin warthog for instinctive shooting (i really want to kill a deer with a bare bow, you know guy fitzgerald style). but my baby is my 2009 rytera alien X, i love this bow and im actually pretty good with it. but it might be the hat too.lol.


----------



## hunter74 (Jan 8, 2010)

Bear game over

thanks agian goose commander


----------



## BassinBowhunter (Sep 28, 2010)

2010 Bear Assault 70lbs, Copper John sights, QAD Ultra rest LD, S-coil stab + extension, T.R.U. ball release

1970 Bear Super Kodiak 60lb @ 28inches, factory camo


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well Ive shot most all of them bear,hoyt,Martin Darton just to name a few. I bought a wheeler Razorback 4-5 years ago. Best Ive ever tried. But I injured my shoulder and cant shoot bow no more. I now use a Horton Crossbow and it's about all I can do to cock it my self. Nice shooting but still prefer a real bow. LOL


----------



## longbeard3199 (May 17, 2011)

mathews ultra max


----------

